# Death und Black Metal



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Soooo...
Ich Finde da wir schon zu so vielen Musik Genre Threads haben, haben Death und Black Metal auch einen verdient 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 . 
Hier könnt ihr...
- euch über eure Lieblings Death und Black Metal bands unterhalten.NSBM bleibt draußen!
- fragen wenn ihr mehr über eine bestimmte Death oder Black Metal Band wissen wollt, natürlich könnt ihr auch allgemeine Fragen über Death und Black Metal stellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

Dann noch eine persönliche bitte von mir, versucht bitte den Thread spammfrei zu halten und nicht ins Off Topic zu gehen. 
Ich werde natürlich auch versuchen mich dran zu halten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

So, dann fange ich mal an. 
Lieblings Death Metal und Melodic Death Metal Bands:
Cannibal Corpse,Debauchery,Six Feet Under, Hackneyed,Kataklysm,Bolt Thrower,Dethklok,Svartsot(machen eigentlich Viking/Death aber ich zähl sie jetzt einfach mal dazu),Nile,Facebreaker,Meshuggah,Swashbuckle,Legion of the Damned(ich zähl die beiden jetzt auch einfach mal dazu),The Black Dahlia Murder,Amon Amarth,Grailknigts,Wintersun,Unleashed
Lieblings Black Metal Bands:
Immortal,Dark Funeral,Rotting Christ,Windir,I,Impaled Nazarene,Behemoth und Asenblut

Dann fangt mal an  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .

EDIT:
Achja, hier noch etwas was jeder Death Metal oder auch einfach nur Metal Fan mal gesehen haben sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bZKznjszTcI
Metalocalypse ^^

EDIT2:
Gut, Melodic Death Metal ist auch erlaubt ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (8. Januar 2010)

SCHE**E!!!!!!11111111
Hab nur die Überschrift gelesen XD.
Also machen wirs kurz: Ich mag beides nicht.
Nenn mal ein schwarzes Schaf im Black Metal, dass richtig schlecht ist und halt so Schwarzschafig?


----------



## DER Lachmann (8. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> SCHE**E!!!!!!11111111
> Hab nur die Überschrift gelesen XD.
> Also machen wirs kurz: Ich mag beides nicht.
> Nenn mal ein schwarzes Schaf im Black Metal, dass richtig schlecht ist und halt so Schwarzschafig?



Öhh...
Da du es eh nicht mögen wirst poste ich einfach mal mein Lieblingslied von Dark Funeral
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TEVodXzNmPM
in deinen Augen müsste das ja schlecht sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 .


----------



## Hraeshvelgr (8. Januar 2010)

Death Metal: Nile, sehr teilweise Cannibal Corpse, Dying Fetus (mehr werdens nicht)
Black Metal: Craft, Shining, Deathspell Omega, Forgotten Tomb, Silencer, C.Y.T. (und da zähle ich noch lange nicht alle auf, die mir gefallen)


----------



## aisteh (8. Januar 2010)

Hm.

Death: Opeth, Bloodbath, Katatonia, Asphyx, Hail Of Bullets, Cynic 

Black: Agalloch, Wolves In The Throne Room, Imperium Dekadenz, Secrets Of The Moon, Nagelfar, Darkthrone, Summoning, Enslaved, Zarathustra

Auch wenn da jetzt mehr Black Metal steht, ich bin eigentlich eher im Death Metal zuhause.


----------



## Bloodletting (8. Januar 2010)

Wie niemand die absolut geniale Black Metal-Band Chthonic aufzählt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich bin enttäuscht ... die sind einfach klasse.
(Aber immernoch mehr oder weniger Geheimtipp^^)


----------



## Smoky_MacPutt (9. Januar 2010)

Ich bin grad unterwegs mich etwas mehr mit Metal vorallem Deathmetal zu beschäftigen... bisher kenn ich da nur Arch Enemy bzw. was anderes gefällt mir bisher irgentwie nicht... könnt ihr mir was empfehlen was vom Ton her in eine ähnliche Richtung geht?


----------



## Sjukdom (9. Januar 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> Hm.
> 
> Death: Opeth, Bloodbath, Katatonia, Asphyx, Hail Of Bullets, Cynic
> 
> ...



Katatonia ist eher kein Death Metal. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Agalloch, Summoning, Enslaved auch eher kein Black... Hust. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Ich höre beide Genres hauptsächlich.


----------



## aisteh (9. Januar 2010)

Ich geb ja zu, dass da einige diskussionswürdige Kandidaten bei sind, hatte aber keine Lust genau auf die einzelnen Alben einzugehen, aber bei Katatonia waren nur die früheren Sachen gemeint. Bin eh nich so der Fan von Genres, gerade weil sich da im progressiven Bereich (Hallo Enslaved, hallo Agalloch, hallo Opeth, hallo Cynic) eine ziemlich große Schnittmenge ergibt. 

Wie gesagt, diese ganzen rigerosen Abgrenzungen find ich ziemlich überflüssig, gibt meistens sowieso nur Theater.


----------



## Grüne Brille (9. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Wie niemand die absolut geniale Black Metal-Band Chthonic aufzählt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


uh danke, hört sich ziemlich nice an^^

im moment höre ich verstärkt tbdm, weiss nicht warum, aber es gefällt mir wieder mehr^^


----------



## LordofDemons (9. Januar 2010)

brille wasn tbdm?

the black dark metal

titten bier döner metal?


----------



## DER Lachmann (9. Januar 2010)

the black dahlia murder ^^


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (9. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> brille wasn tbdm?
> 
> the black dark metal
> 
> titten bier döner metal?



Des hab sogar ich gewusst <.<.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (11. Januar 2010)

Ahja Lachi:
Haste mal ein richtig über Death Metal Lied von Rob Zombie?
Aus Toleranz will ich mal eins von dem was so richtig tief DM also keine RÜcksicht auf Growls und so egal was hauptsache extrem^^.
Danke^^.


----------



## DER Lachmann (11. Januar 2010)

Alkopopsteuer schrieb:


> Ahja Lachi:
> Haste mal ein richtig über Death Metal Lied von Rob Zombie?
> Aus Toleranz will ich mal eins von dem was so richtig tief DM also keine RÜcksicht auf Growls und so egal was hauptsache extrem^^.
> Danke^^.



rob zombie ist irgendwo zwischen hardrock,groove metal und industrial ^^
da gibts keine lieder mit growls
aber was ich dir empfehlen kann ist dragula,living dead girl,superbeast,man without fear,iron head und spookshow baby 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (11. Januar 2010)

Hier mal ein paar Bands aus der Richtung, die ich gerne höre (ok, geht mehr in Richtung Melo-Black bzw. Melo-Death 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Cryptic Wintermoon:


DORN:


Dark Age:


Black Sun Aeon:


Bal-Sagoth:


Summoning:


Omnium Gatherum:


Nagelfar:


und natürlich auch

Bolt Thrower:


----------



## eye_of_fire (11. Januar 2010)

Was ist mit Doom? Darf der auch hier rein ;-)
ansonsten: 
Disbelief (Götter^^)
God Dethroned
The Crown 
Aspyx
Agalloch
The Mourningside
Hel Runar
Nocte Obtucta
Totenmond
Aisling
Mal 'melodisch', mal 'auf die fresse'


----------



## Manowar (12. Januar 2010)

Da es nur um Lieblingsbands geht:
Six feet under
CC
Bolzenwerfer
My Dying Bride (zwar Doom,aber wayne)
Theatre of Tragedy (so mehr oder weniger ins Genre gepackt *g*)

So richtigen BM hör ich nicht wirklich, aber die die ich am meisten mag:
Bethlehem
Aaskereia


----------



## Shaxul (12. Januar 2010)

Ohne jemandem auf die Füsse treten zu wollen: Wieso brauchen wir zu jedem Metal-Subgenre einen Thread, in den jeder nur blind 5-10 Bands reintippt? Da hat doch keiner was von.


----------



## LordofDemons (12. Januar 2010)

warum ned besser als 1 thread in dem alle kreuz udn quer posten :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (12. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> warum ned besser als 1 thread in dem alle kreuz udn quer posten :/



wäre auch ne idee :O
kann ja mal jemand nen mod fragen ob er nicht die threads zusammenschließt um daraus 1 metal thread zu machen. oder wir ändern einen schon bestehenden um


----------



## Thoor (12. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> wäre auch ne idee :O
> kann ja mal jemand nen mod fragen ob er nicht die threads zusammenschließt um daraus 1 metal thread zu machen. oder wir ändern einen schon bestehenden um


Wuha Lachmann deine Signatur rockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 zum Glück kommt Paganfest auch in die Schweiz ^.^


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (14. Januar 2010)

...


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Januar 2010)

Ich hab da so ne CD:
Metal Battle...
Da sind einige Metal Lieder druf. Ich guck mal, ob da auch eins BM oder DM ist.
Okeeee, da is ne Band: Tox. Die find ich net mal beim googlen. Kentn die zufällig jmd? Is die vllt. DM oder bm?
Mhh, klingen mal net nach Bm oder Dm.


----------



## Thoor (14. Januar 2010)

Ich mag eig allen Metal bis auf Death/Blackmetal... Ich mag irgendwie einfach dieses gegrunze und gestöhne nicht =(


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich mag eig allen Metal bis auf Death/Blackmetal... Ich mag irgendwie einfach dieses gegrunze und gestöhne nicht =(


[font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM-wgFe65Xk[/font]
und wie siehts damit aus?


----------



## Bloodletting (14. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich mag eig allen Metal bis auf Death/Blackmetal... Ich mag irgendwie einfach dieses gegrunze und gestöhne nicht =(



Das heißt auch Deathcore nicht, viele Metalcore-Bands, Grindcore, viele Melodic-Death Metal Bands nicht, Groove Metal, und noch vieles vieles anderes nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sag am besten: "Ich mag alles ausser Growls und Screams". 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (14. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> [font=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM-wgFe65Xk[/font]
> und wie siehts damit aus?


Das mag ich!

ja ich mag alles ausser growl und wie das andere teil da heisst >.>


----------



## DER Lachmann (14. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Das mag ich!
> 
> ja ich mag alles ausser growl und wie das andere teil da heisst >.>



ich mochte das früher auch nicht 
aber dann hat mir wer amon amarth twilight of the thundergod gezeigt und auf einmal wollte ich immer mehr death metal bands haben weil ich das einfach so geil fand 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


vielleicht findeste ja auch irgend ne death/black/dark/melo death band die dir zusagt und kommst damit auf den geschmack ;D


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (15. Januar 2010)

Crimson Moonlight vergessen, die gehen auch ab.


----------



## Thoor (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich mochte das früher auch nicht
> aber dann hat mir wer amon amarth twilight of the thundergod gezeigt und auf einmal wollte ich immer mehr death metal bands haben weil ich das einfach so geil fand
> 
> 
> ...



Ich hör kein Death/Blackmetal aus Prinzip.... Melodic ist auch nicht so mein Ding... Aber ist seltsam ich mag das gegrowle wenns so tief, laut und voluminös ist aber einfach so gekrächze, gewimmer und gestöhne ist nicht so =(

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iijKLHCQw5o

So etwas z.b. mein ich :<


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ich hör kein Death/Blackmetal aus Prinzip....



gibts dafür irgendeinen grund? :O


----------



## Thoor (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> gibts dafür irgendeinen grund? :O



zum einen bin ich christlich erzogen, zum anderen mag ich diese musik einfach nicht


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> zum einen bin ich christlich erzogen, zum anderen mag ich diese musik einfach nicht



nicht jede death metal (gut im black metal schon meistens^^) band  ist satanistisch oder sadistisch ^^
aber ok, vielleicht kommst du ja auch irgendwann mal auf den geschmack ;D


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (16. Januar 2010)

Ich mag DM und BM au net. BM hass ich aber bei weitem mehr als DM 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Dm is okeee, aber nix besonderes 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

.
P.S Erste Ratm Cd ist da <3.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> nicht jede death metal (gut im black metal schon meistens^^) band ist satanistisch oder sadistisch ^^



Das ist nicht dein ernst, oder? O.o

EDIT: Falsch gelesen ... ich muss nochwas trinken. -.-


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. Januar 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Das ist nicht dein ernst, oder? O.o
> 
> EDIT: Falsch gelesen ... ich muss nochwas trinken. -.-



was hast du denn gelesen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (16. Januar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> was hast du denn gelesen?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Nicht was hast du gelesen, sondern was nicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich hab das "nicht" weggelassen. xD


----------



## Der Taktlosse Vernichter (16. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> zum einen bin ich christlich erzogen, zum anderen mag ich diese musik einfach nicht



Ich als Christ hab auch so meine Probleme mit manchen Black Metal Bands, aber man muss sich ja nicht umbedingt Gorgoroth anhören, es gibt auch einen Haufen christliche BM-Bands. Crimson Moonlight z.B. sind nicht schlecht oder Slechtvalk, bei denen noch ein Folk-Einfluss dabei ist.


----------



## aisteh (17. Januar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> zum einen bin ich christlich erzogen, zum anderen mag ich diese musik einfach nicht



Haha, dass erinnert mich jetzt gerade an die Geschichte mit Bloodbath "Mock The Cross" und dem T-Shirt dazu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Details hier.

Jahrelang Death Metal hören und sich dann über so was beschweren. ^_^


----------



## FermiParadoxon (18. Januar 2010)

Guter Melodic-Prog-Death: Elenium
Guter Suicide-Depressive-Black: Forgotten Tomb
Guter Doom-Death: Ataraxie
...und wenn man es etwas unterhaltsamer möchte; Fun-Porn-Grind: Ebenath *ostblock unterstütz* (Bitte nicht zensieren... man sieht ja fast nichts und vestehen tut man auch nichts. :>)


Ich kann aber selten reinen Death bzw Black-Metal hören, brauch da immer irgendwas besonderes ums zu mögen.


----------



## Spawnferkel (21. Januar 2010)

traurig, das death noch nicht genannt wurden. aber dann ist das hiermit auch erledigt.

ansonsten mal ne kleine liste:

*death:

*
death
morbid angel
funebrarum
atheist
cynic
asphyx
obituary
suffocation
demilich
fleshgod apocalypse
necrophagist
nile
obscura
opeth
*melodic death:

*
edge of sanity
insomnium
at the gates
intestine baalism
hab früher mal um einiges mehr von dem zeug gehört, auch viel scheiße.

an black eigentlich nur wolves in the throne room, hab mich für die musikrichtung nie so sehr interessiert. wenn wer n paar tipps für mcih hat, immer her damit.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (22. Januar 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> cynic


Ich will ja nicht die Genre-Keule auspacken, aber die find ich nun mal gar nicht deathig. Hab die letztes Jahr auf SummerBreeze gesehen und das war wirklich seeeeehr progressiv und weder musiktechnisch noch gesanglich an Death angelehnt (und die Stimmverzerrung war etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig O_o), da gestehe ich ja schon eher ein, dass Opeth dazu gehören, da sie zumindest Elemente daraus verwenden, aber auch das ist bei weitem kein reiner Death. Naja, kann auch sein, dass Cynic da einfach gezielt kein einziges entsprechendes Lied gespielt haben... Nichtsdestotrotz fand ich die ganz gut. Vielleicht eben, weil es kein Death war, den ich mir zuvor immer antun musste. :>

Und wenn ich schon mal von SummerBreeze und leichten Genreabschweifungen (naja... sie machen Death, aber ich finde es klingt etwas anders, wegen den Grind-Einflüssen) rede... Ganz ganz toll waren auch Misery Index. Meiner Meinung nach der beste Auftritt auf dem ganzen Festival. Opeth war auch ganz toll, aber die Übervölkerungs-Tatsache hat etwas die Freude gesenkt und Misery Index von der Stimmung und bom Sound her einfach nur Top. Irgendwie hat sich so einiges im Partyzelt nicht so toll angehört wie sie. (Cynic und anderem, und die ganzen BM-Bands zu denen ich geschleppt wurde.)

Aber was ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen war tatsäch wie du schon gepostet hast... Nile. Großartige Band. Würd ich gerne live sehen. Und At the Gates hab ich in meinen Metal-Anfängen auch relativ oft gehört, allerdings war mir da nicht mal bewusst, dss es Melodic Death ist oder so. (:


----------



## aisteh (22. Januar 2010)

Cynic sind aber auch irgendwie n Sonderfall. Auf Platte hören die sich genial an, live auch aber irgendwie kommt da kaum Stimmung auf, so gings mir zumindest als ich die im Vorprogramm von Opeth gesehen hab. Und warum ich vergessen hab Death zu nennen weiß ich auch nicht. Außerdem danke für den Tipp mit Ataraxie das neue Album von denen bestell ich mir glaub ich mal. Sonst noch Ideen zu Doomdeath? Das einzige was mir in die Richtung n Begriff ist sind My Dying Bride. 

Spawnferkel, versuch mal Agalloch wenn du WITTR magst, fast dasselbe nur der "Knüppelanteil" is geringer, Imperium Dekadenz geht auch in die selbe Richtung. (Filosofem find ich ja auch toll was atmosphärischen BM angeht aber naja...)



> [font="Arial,Helvetical,sans-serif"]ASPHYX haben sich aufgrund der häufig zitierten, musikalischen Differenzen von Bassist Wannes Gubbels getrennt. Der neue Mann am Bass heißt Alwin Zuur. Seine erste Show mit der Band wird er auf dem HAMMER OF DOOM III am 06. Feburar 2010 in Würzburg spielen.




Quelle: Metal.de

Ma gucken wie der Auftritt im Turock im März dann wird. 
[/font]


----------



## Spawnferkel (22. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Ich will ja nicht die Genre-Keule auspacken, aber die find ich nun mal gar nicht deathig. Hab die letztes Jahr auf SummerBreeze gesehen und das war wirklich seeeeehr progressiv und weder musiktechnisch noch gesanglich an Death angelehnt (und die Stimmverzerrung war etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig O_o), da gestehe ich ja schon eher ein, dass Opeth dazu gehören, da sie zumindest Elemente daraus verwenden, aber auch das ist bei weitem kein reiner Death. Naja, kann auch sein, dass Cynic da einfach gezielt kein einziges entsprechendes Lied gespielt haben... Nichtsdestotrotz fand ich die ganz gut. Vielleicht eben, weil es kein Death war, den ich mir zuvor immer antun musste. :>
> 
> Und wenn ich schon mal von SummerBreeze und leichten Genreabschweifungen (naja... sie machen Death, aber ich finde es klingt etwas anders, wegen den Grind-Einflüssen) rede... Ganz ganz toll waren auch Misery Index. Meiner Meinung nach der beste Auftritt auf dem ganzen Festival. Opeth war auch ganz toll, aber die Übervölkerungs-Tatsache hat etwas die Freude gesenkt und Misery Index von der Stimmung und bom Sound her einfach nur Top. Irgendwie hat sich so einiges im Partyzelt nicht so toll angehört wie sie. (Cynic und anderem, und die ganzen BM-Bands zu denen ich geschleppt wurde.)
> 
> Aber was ich vergessen habe zu erwähnen war tatsäch wie du schon gepostet hast... Nile. Großartige Band. Würd ich gerne live sehen. Und At the Gates hab ich in meinen Metal-Anfängen auch relativ oft gehört, allerdings war mir da nicht mal bewusst, dss es Melodic Death ist oder so. (:




cynic sind allerdings tatsächlich death metal, technical / progressive death um genau zu sein. das sie sich nicht so anhören, hat wohl auch zu ihrem ruf beigetragen, death metal für leute zu sein, die keinen death metal mögen. ich hab allerdings die ganzen genre-definitionen mal durcheinandergeworfen und nur in death und melodic death aufgetrennt, da es sonst ein wenig undurchsichtig ist und die meisten hier wohl auch nicht interessiert.

misery index kenn ich auch, hab ich aber nie wirklich bewusst gehört. sollte ich wohl mal nachholen.


EDIT:
@aisteh

wenn du doom mit growls suchst, probier mal *ahab, disembowelment, sunn O))), evoken, skepticism, wormphlegm *und *acid witch (!!!)*

und bevor wieder wer mit genre-definitionen anfängt: ja, ich weiß, dass das meiste funeral doom und sunn O))) drone doom ist

hm kann man den thread noch auf doom erweitern? da hätte ich noch die eine oder andere perle im angebot


----------



## FermiParadoxon (22. Januar 2010)

aisteh schrieb:


> Sonst noch Ideen zu Doomdeath?


Spontan würde mir nur noch Orphaned Land einfallen. Muss aber auch zugeben, dass es nicht jedermanns Sache ist. Ich hingegen mag es wenn orientaliesche Musik in Genres, die ich höre, gemischt wird. 




Spawnferkel schrieb:


> cynic sind allerdings tatsächlich death metal, technical / progressive death um genau zu sein. das sie sich nicht so anhören, hat wohl auch zu ihrem ruf beigetragen, death metal für leute zu sein, die keinen death metal mögen. ich hab allerdings die ganzen genre-definitionen mal durcheinandergeworfen und nur in death und melodic death aufgetrennt, da es sonst ein wenig undurchsichtig ist und die meisten hier wohl auch nicht interessiert.


Mh, das kann sein. Wie gesagt ich hab sie nur live gesehen und die paar Lieder, die ich habe, auch noch nicht richtig durchgehört. Und es klingt halt nicht danach. :>

@edit: sunn O))) kann ich mir seltsamerweise nicht länger als ne Stunde anhören. (:
Und ja bitte mehr Doom! Ich brauch mal wieder neues Zeug zum hören.


----------



## Spawnferkel (22. Januar 2010)

gut, dann hier noch ne kleine doom-liste, subgenres werden in klammern hinter die lieder geschrieben. es sei angemerkt, das ich stoner rock und sludge mit einbeziehe

*doom:
*

black sabbath, die ersten drei alben *!!! *(doom)
witchfinder general (doom)
lord vicar (doom)
saint vitus (doom)
jex thoth *!!! *(doom)
katatonia (death/doom)
the lamp of thoth *!!!* (doom)
minotauri (doom)
pagan altar (doom)
pentagram (doom)
reverend bizarre (doom)
acid witch *!!! *(death/doom/stoner)
earth (drone)
sunn O))) (drone)
ahab (funeral)
catacombs (funeral)
disembowelment (funeral)
evoken (funeral)
skepticism (funeral)
wormphlegm (funeral)
sleep (stoner)
orange goblin *!!! *(stoner)
acid bath *!!!* (sludge)
down (sludge)
eyehategod (sludge)
kongh (sludge)
neurosis (sludge)
shrinebuilder (sludge)
electric wizard *!!! *(sludge)
das ist dann alles, was mir gerade einfällt. besondere empfehlungen wurden durch ausrufezeichen gekennzeichnet.


----------



## Shaxul (22. Januar 2010)

@Spawnferkel:

Trouble und Cirith Ungol fallen mir noch ein. Auch wenn die beide sehr Heavy Metal lastigen Doom spielen.
The Sword, Karma to Burn und High on Fire (alles Stoner Metal) kann man auch noch antesten.
Ansonsten sehr gute Zusammenstellung, eigentlich alles drin was im Spektrum Doom/Stoner/Sludge wichtig ist.


----------



## Kimosabe (22. Januar 2010)

Der schrieb:


> Ich als Christ hab auch so meine Probleme mit manchen Black Metal Bands, aber man muss sich ja nicht umbedingt Gorgoroth anhören, es gibt auch einen Haufen christliche BM-Bands. Crimson Moonlight z.B. sind nicht schlecht oder Slechtvalk, bei denen noch ein Folk-Einfluss dabei ist.


gorgoroth sollte man sowieso nicht hören, weil die unglaublich schlecht sind (und overrated ohne ende).
dann doch lieber mayhem oder burzum.



FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Guter Melodic-Prog-Death: Elenium
> Guter Suicide-Depressive-Black: Forgotten Tomb
> Guter Doom-Death: Ataraxie
> ...und wenn man es etwas unterhaltsamer möchte; Fun-Porn-Grind: Ebenath *ostblock unterstütz* (Bitte nicht zensieren... man sieht ja fast nichts und vestehen tut man auch nichts. :>)
> ...



shining, lifelover und silencer sind auch tolle DSBM bands.



Shaxul schrieb:


> @Spawnferkel:
> 
> Trouble und Cirith Ungol fallen mir noch ein. Auch wenn die beide sehr Heavy Metal lastigen Doom spielen.
> The Sword, Karma to Burn und High on Fire (alles Stoner Metal) kann man auch noch antesten.
> Ansonsten sehr gute Zusammenstellung, eigentlich alles drin was im Spektrum Doom/Stoner/Sludge wichtig ist.


high on fire hab ich schon gehört und für gut befunden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (22. Januar 2010)

Kimosabe schrieb:


> gorgoroth sollte man sowieso nicht hören, weil die unglaublich schlecht sind (*und overrated ohne ende*).
> dann doch lieber mayhem oder *burzum*.



*hust* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Lachmann,ich benötige deine Hilfe!
Hab mir öhm.._ein paar CDs bestellt _und die Discographie von Amon Amarsch dann vollständig hier
Gib mir ne gute Reihenfolge, wie ich die Alben höreb soll *g*


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Januar 2010)

alle auf einmal manowar alle auf einmal weil alle alben saugeil sind!


----------



## FermiParadoxon (22. Januar 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> ...


Gut, ich kannte zwar ca die Hälfte, aber hab mal in die besonderen Empfehlungen reingehört. Interessante Sachen mit dabei. Ist auch mal was anderes sowas mit ner Frauenstimme zu hören und Electric Wizard wird mir sowieso schon seit langer Zeit empfohlen, aber ich kam nie dazu da richtig reinzuhören.
Und zu Acid Bath... bin ich die einzige, die nichts mit den Nebenprojekten von Dax Riggs anfangen kann? :/ Agents of Oblivion sind noch ok, aber deadboy & the Elephantman mag ich bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen überhaupt nicht. Das Solo-Projekt ist ok, aber mehr auch nicht. 



Kimosabe schrieb:


> shining, lifelover und silencer sind auch tolle DSBM bands.


Lifelover hab ich gar nicht vorallzulanger Zeit entdeckt und es unterscheidet sich ja etwas von FT oder Shining... gibts da noch irgendwas in dieser Richtung? Silencer sagt mir grad nichts.  (Blöder Schul-PC ohne Ton. :<)


----------



## Manowar (22. Januar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> alle auf einmal manowar alle auf einmal weil alle alben saugeil sind!




Wäre das dann Wikinger-Grind, wenn ich alle auf einmal höre?


----------



## Spawnferkel (22. Januar 2010)

FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Gut, ich kannte zwar ca die Hälfte, aber hab mal in die besonderen Empfehlungen reingehört. Interessante Sachen mit dabei. Ist auch mal was anderes sowas mit ner Frauenstimme zu hören und Electric Wizard wird mir sowieso schon seit langer Zeit empfohlen, aber ich kam nie dazu da richtig reinzuhören.
> Und zu Acid Bath... bin ich die einzige, die nichts mit den Nebenprojekten von Dax Riggs anfangen kann? :/ Agents of Oblivion sind noch ok, aber deadboy & the Elephantman mag ich bis auf ein paar Ausnahmen überhaupt nicht. Das Solo-Projekt ist ok, aber mehr auch nicht.



die hab ich noch nicht gehört, werde das aber beizeiten mal nachholen.



FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> (Blöder Schul-PC ohne Ton. :<)



bei uns konnte man damals kopfhörer anschließen. war ganz praktisch, konnte man sich im unterricht mit interessanteren sachen beschäftigen.



> Wäre das dann Wikinger-Grind, wenn ich alle auf einmal höre?



ich würd ja fast behaupten, dass sich da an qualität und klang nicht viel ändert


----------



## Shaxul (22. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Wenn du dich in die Band erstmal reinhören musst, würd ichs mit der "Versus the World" versuchen. Ansonsten auf jeden fall die "Once sent from the golden hall" (Das Debüt-Album) antesten. Das ist imo die beste, da zackigste Scheibe von Amon Amarth.
Zu den neueren Sachen kann ich dir leider nix sagen, da mich die "Fate of Norns" damals ziemlich enttäuscht hat und ich die Band dann auch nicht weiter verfolgt hab.

edit: Rechtschreibung


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




amon amarsch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hast du alles? also auch die bonus cd´s? ^^
wenn nur die normalen alben dann
once sent from the golden hall 
the avenger
the crusher
versus the world
fate of norns
with oden on our side
twilight of the thundergod

am besten find ich persönlich once sent from the golden hall (guck mal das du irwo die bonus version findest,da ist das komplette album in live version drauf und nichts geht über victorious march live xD) the crusher,versus the world und twilight of the thundergod ^^


EDIT:
ich freu mich das mein thread schön besucht ist xD


----------



## Kimosabe (23. Januar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> *hust*
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


hey, die filosofem von burzum ist halt SEHR gut. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Lifelover hab ich gar nicht vorallzulanger Zeit entdeckt und es unterscheidet sich ja etwas von FT oder Shining... gibts da noch irgendwas in dieser Richtung? Silencer sagt mir grad nichts.  (Blöder Schul-PC ohne Ton. :<)



silencer ist.... sehr speziell.
naja, mehr die hintergrund geschichte von nattram als die band.

das release "Death - Pierce Me" ist gut, kannst du bei laune mal reinhören.

wenn du guten bm abseits von der DS ecke willst, kannst du dir auch gerne mal peste noir und belenos (l'enfer froid ist übertoll) anhören. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (24. Januar 2010)

hab mir mal lifelover angehört, klingt auf jeden fall sehr interessant. gibts da irgendwas, das besonders empfehlenswert wäre?


----------



## Kimosabe (24. Januar 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> hab mir mal lifelover angehört, klingt auf jeden fall sehr interessant. gibts da irgendwas, das besonders empfehlenswert wäre?



Brand, Museum of Past Affections, Höstdepressioner und I Love (to Hurt) You sind so meine favoriten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alphawolf1337 (24. Januar 2010)

Carcass sind so ziemlich das beste, was Death Metal angeht, wie ich finde.


----------



## FermiParadoxon (25. Januar 2010)

Alphawolf1337 schrieb:


> Carcass sind so ziemlich das beste, was Death Metal angeht, wie ich finde.



Carcass sind voll ok. :>
Hab mal so richtig in Electric Wizard reingehört. Und es ist.... großartig. o_o


----------



## Kimosabe (25. Januar 2010)

carcass ist sehr toll, aber an Death (evil chuck ftw) kommen sie nicht ran, egal in welcher hinsicht.



> Hab mal so richtig in Electric Wizard reingehört. Und es ist.... großartig. o_o


Rosetta
Neurosis
Isis
Minsk
Kongh
Pagan Altar
Acid Bath
Acid Witch
Witchfinder General
Church of Misery

kennst du die bands?
die könnten dir vermutlich alle gefallen, nachdem was ich so von dir gelesen habe.


----------



## Spawnferkel (25. Januar 2010)

Kimosabe schrieb:


> carcass ist sehr toll, aber an Death (evil chuck ftw) kommen sie nicht ran, egal in welcher hinsicht.



hat meine vollste zustimmung, an death kommt auf dem sektor nichts ran.




Kimosabe schrieb:


> *Rosetta*
> Neurosis
> Isis
> *Minsk*
> ...



den nicht markierten teil kann ich nur unterstreichen, allesamt toll. die markierten kenn ich noch nicht. da hab ich die tage ja richtig viel zum reinhören. danke dafür


----------



## FermiParadoxon (25. Januar 2010)

Kimosabe schrieb:


> *Rosetta*
> *Neurosis
> Isis*
> Minsk
> ...



Kenn ich schon, Rest hör ich mir mal an. (:


----------



## Kimosabe (26. Januar 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> den nicht markierten teil kann ich nur unterstreichen, allesamt toll. die markierten kenn ich noch nicht. da hab ich die tage ja richtig viel zum reinhören. danke dafür


kein ding, dafür sind musikforen ja da.



FermiParadoxon schrieb:


> Kenn ich schon, Rest hör ich mir mal an. (:


gut gut, als dsbm band kann ich übrigens noch Thy Light in die runde werfen.
selber noch nicht gehört, aber so vom hörensagen her sollen die solide sein.


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (1. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> omg takti the return....
> Du bist wie ne Kakerlake, dich kriegt man einfach nicht wech >.>
> 
> Können mir mal paar Leute die Ahnung haben (also kein Taktloss bitte, danke!) sagen inwieweit in Viking/Pirate/Battle/Folkmetal Deathmetal enthalten ist, ich blick da nichtmehr so durch ^.-



pirate und "battle" (turisas?) metal gibts es nicht als genre xD jedenfalls nicht offiziell anerkannt ^^
in folk metal ist normalerweise kein death metal enthalten, nur bei bands wie svartsot und battlelore hast du z.b den gesang vom death metal (growlen,grunten,usw..)
in viking metal hast du eher elemente des black metals,kaum death metal


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pirate und "battle" (turisas?) metal gibts es nicht als genre xD jedenfalls nicht offiziell anerkannt ^^
> in folk metal ist normalerweise kein death metal enthalten, nur bei bands wie svartsot und battlelore hast du z.b den gesang vom death metal (growlen,grunten,usw..)
> in viking metal hast du eher elemente des black metals,kaum death metal



Pirate Metal wär wohl ne Mischung aus folk, pagan, speed und powermetal wobei battle metal mehr in richtung pagan/folk metal abdriftet oder? :< ich steh zurzeit voll auf speed/power und pagan/folk und all das zeuch 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Pirate Metal wär wohl ne Mischung aus folk, pagan, speed und powermetal wobei battle metal mehr in richtung pagan/folk metal abdriftet oder? :< ich steh zurzeit voll auf speed/power und pagan/folk und all das zeuch
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



pirate metal ist kein genre, da muss ich dich enttäuschen :<
es gibt auch meines wissens nach nur 3 bands die "pirate metal" machen 
running wild,alestorm,swashbuckle
runnig wild = power oder heavy metal
alestorm = power/folk
swashbuckle = thrash/death/speed
also ein genre ist pirate metal sicher nicht da es einfach nicht definiert werden kann

also ich weiß nur das turisas sich doch selbst battle metal nennen, oder? von einer anderen band hab ich da noch nicht gehört :O


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> pirate metal ist kein genre, da muss ich dich enttäuschen :<
> es gibt auch meines wissens nach nur 3 bands die "pirate metal" machen
> running wild,alestorm,swashbuckle
> runnig wild = power oder heavy metal
> ...



Ja das die 2 keine Genres sind weiss ich schon aber WENN man sie einordnen möchte :< 

Danke btw für running wild, ich liebe pirate metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ja das die 2 keine Genres sind weiss ich schon aber WENN man sie einordnen möchte :<
> 
> Danke btw für running wild, ich liebe pirate metal
> 
> ...



das ist ja das problem 
pirate metal bands machen thrash,death,folk,speed,heavy,power metal. das kann man nicht so einfach einordnen :/

running wild ist schon was älter, die haben sich auch mein ich letztes jahr aufgelöst. waren aber halt die erste band die "pirate metal" gemachr haben ^.^


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> das ist ja das problem
> pirate metal bands machen thrash,death,folk,speed,heavy,power metal. das kann man nicht so einfach einordnen :/
> 
> running wild ist schon was älter, die haben sich auch mein ich letztes jahr aufgelöst. waren aber halt die erste band die "pirate metal" gemachr haben ^.^


an alestorms "Cpt morgan" kommt eh nix ran ^.^ 

At sunrise we will dance the hempin jig 
So raise up your pint of rum and take another swig 
The curse of Captain Morgan has led us to this fate 
So have no fear and don't look back 
The afterlife awaits!

^.^ i love it 

ich weiss auch nicht, ich hör eig allen metal ausser death und black, ich mag einfach dieses "olol satan wins eh" gebrabbel nicht :/


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (1. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> an alestorms "Cpt morgan" kommt eh nix ran ^.^
> 
> At sunrise we will dance the hempin jig
> So raise up your pint of rum and take another swig
> ...




tzz tzz tzz
vorurteile :<
nicht jede black metal band ist satanistisch  immortal z.b. 
und im death bereich hast du meisten splatter,horror oder sonst welche lyrics, aber satanismus eher weniger



Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Ach Viking Metal, das gute Pseudo-Genre.



wirklich? kannst du das auch beweisen?


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (1. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Nunja, Viking Metal definiert sich nur nur Texte, und ein Genre kann sich nunmal nicht alleine durch Texte definieren.



nurch durch texte definiert sich viking metal nicht nur. meistens noch durch den gesang,screamen(bin mir grade nicht sicher ob das jetzt screamen war oder was anderes,jedenfalls eher geschriener gesang),meistens ein keyboard,meistens kaum gitarren solos und das keyboard wird teilweise sehr oft in den vordergrund gesetzt. 
aber du hast recht, es ist schon schwer viking metal genau zu definieren aber es ist möglich.


----------



## Manowar (1. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> an alestorms "Cpt morgan" kommt eh nix ran ^.^



Under Jolly Roger kommt näher, zieht aus dem Windschatten herraus und.. öööh überrundet Alestorm 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




btw..geht mal nicht wieder auf das Gelaber von dem Nerd ein.
Das will er doch nur 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Under Jolly Roger kommt näher, zieht aus dem Windschatten herraus und.. öööh überrundet Alestorm
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Alestorm Ship ist aber n 4 Mäster, Running wild nur ne karavelle :<


----------



## Noxiel (1. Februar 2010)

Offtopic entfernt. Ignorieren bezeichnet im übrigen sowohl das bewusste wie das unbewusste nicht zur Kenntnis nehmen eines Sachverhaltes oder einer Person.   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Versucht es doch mal damit.


----------



## SWeeT_mushrOOms (1. Februar 2010)

Sorry für nochmal Offtopic aber gibt es in dem Forum hier eig ne Funktion fürs Ignorieren oder muss ich das manuell machen?


----------



## Thoor (1. Februar 2010)

SWeeT_mushrOOms schrieb:


> Sorry für nochmal Offtopic aber gibt es in dem Forum hier eig ne Funktion fürs Ignorieren oder muss ich das manuell machen?



Unter mein Profil/ Meine Einstellungen glaub ich irgendwo :< such halt mal


----------



## Ghettozaubberer (1. Februar 2010)

...


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Ghettozaubberer schrieb:


> Das alles wird schon im Bereich des Folk Metals abgedeckt und da man Viking Metal höchstens über Texte abgrenzen kann, dass aber nicht wirklich sinnvoll ist, bleibt es ein Pseudo-Genre.



man könnte auch einfach sagen das viking metal eine härtere variante des folk metals ist und dadurch schon ein eigenes genre ist
viking metal ist halt,meistens, die verbindung von black,folk und teilweise heavy elementen 
bei bands wie turisas und týr muss man da aber ausnahmen machen, die machen wieder ne andere art des viking metals aber doch schon noch im rahmen der definition


----------



## Spawnferkel (1. Februar 2010)

ghettozauberer hat allerdings recht, viking metal ist kein eigenes genre. das sieht man allein schon daran, dass es keine band in dem genre gibt, die man nicht durch eine kombination von anderen genres definieren könnte, wie das hier auch schon so eindrucksvoll vorgeführt wurde. "harter folk-metal mit wikinger-texten" ist halt kein neues genre, sondern, wie man da schon sieht, (harter) folk metal. selbiges gilt auch für pagan oder pirate
metal.

ich will hier eigentlich auch keine genrediskussion lostreten und würd da im normalfall auch ohne weiteres drüber hinwegsehen, aber wenn man dann sieht, dass eben jene umgangsweise von den wikingern bei anderen sachen nicht geduldet wird (pirate metal gibts ja gar nicht!), kann man auch gleich hier drauf zu sprechen kommen, gerechtigkeit und so.

PS: findet ihr nicht, dass ihrs mit dem hass auf ghettozauberer aka takti aka hastenichgesehn ein wenig übertreibt? ich würd dem spontan bei ner menge sachen recht geben, die der so geschrieben hat, und in der einen oder anderen diskussion sind mir andere deutlich negativer aufgefallen, was den diskussionsstil angeht.


----------



## DER Lachmann (1. Februar 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> PS: findet ihr nicht, dass ihrs mit dem hass auf ghettozauberer aka takti aka hastenichgesehn ein wenig übertreibt? ich würd dem spontan bei ner menge sachen recht geben, die der so geschrieben hat, und in der einen oder anderen diskussion sind mir andere deutlich negativer aufgefallen, was den diskussionsstil angeht.



nicht mal annähernd 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (2. Februar 2010)

Ich find Bathory und Enslaved toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu Bands wie Turisas verkneife ich mir am besten mal ein Statement.

PS: Wenn sich irgendwelche Vögel als Wikinger verkleiden und in 'nen Wald stellen, sich dort auf ihren frisch zu Weihnachten bekommenen Casio-Keyboards dermaßen einen abjodeln dass die Schwarte kracht und sich DANN auch noch ganz dufte Texte im Stile von "For Odin we ride, Odin is the F***ing shit, Odin, Odin, Lolodin" ausdenken.. dann muss das nicht zwangsläufig was mit Heavy Metal und auch nicht unbedingt was mit guter Musik zu tun haben.

edit: Das mit dem "Statement zu Turisas verkneifen" hat offensichtlich nicht geklappt. Nicht böse sein, Fans der Band nehmen's bitte mit Humor!


----------



## Thoor (2. Februar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ich find Bathory und Enslaved toll
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ach aber wenn ich mir nen Ledermantel anziehe, dazu Lederhosen, oben Ohne und mit Stiefel bis zu den Oberschenkel rumlaufe und dazu "HEIL DIR SATAN 666 ROFL ROFL" schreie bin ich n krasse Satanist oder was >.>


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ach aber wenn ich mir nen Ledermantel anziehe, dazu Lederhosen, oben Ohne und mit Stiefel bis zu den Oberschenkel rumlaufe und dazu "HEIL DIR SATAN 666 ROFL ROFL" schreie bin ich n krasse Satanist oder was >.>



ich hab irgendwie das gefühl das du denkst das jeder der black oder death metal hört ein satanist ist o_O


----------



## Thoor (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ich hab irgendwie das gefühl das du denkst das jeder der black oder death metal hört ein satanist ist o_O



Blackmetal ja... >.< Nicht jeder der Turisas hört läuft wien Wikinger rum und schreit nach Odin...

/e ganz vergessen: Möge Odin mir Macht und Stärke verleihen!


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Blackmetal ja... >.<



-.-
ich kenn so viele leute die black metal hauptsächlich hören und nicht mal annähernd satanisten sind <_<
das vorurteil solltest du lieber ganz schnell vergessen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (2. Februar 2010)

und jetzt denken wir alle mal fünf minuten nach, bevor wir anfangen scheiße zu reden, gehen in uns und versuchen, musik und auch ihre themen losgelöst von jeglicher ideologie zu sehen. warum auch immer die leute hier in ihren kleinen subkulturen denken "ich hör das, das bin ich, und das da, das ist der feind!". wenn ich nach dem thema gehe, möchte ich nicht wissen, was ich so alles bin. wahrscheinlich satanistischer hippie-metzger auf drogen mit einem faible für schokokekse oder so was.

ums nochmal zusammenzufassen:
was die leute da singen, gehört zum lied und nicht zum hörer. ist ja auch nicht jeder soldat, der sich ne kriegs-doku im fernsehn anschaut.


----------



## Manowar (2. Februar 2010)

Wäre schön, wenn mehr Leute Satanisten wären, dann wäre die Welt viel friedlicher *g*

Ich fand den Vergleich von Spawnferkel jedenfalls toll 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (2. Februar 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Ach aber wenn ich mir nen Ledermantel anziehe, dazu Lederhosen, oben Ohne und mit Stiefel bis zu den Oberschenkel rumlaufe und dazu "HEIL DIR SATAN 666 ROFL ROFL" schreie bin ich n krasse Satanist oder was >.>



Wie groß hätte ich den Satz 

"Nicht böse sein, Fans der Band nehmen's bitte mit Humor!"

denn dazuschreiben sollen, damit selbst du ihn lesen kannst?


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Neh Death, Doom und Black Metal ist mir doch zu hart^^ Ich will ein bisschen vom text verstehen, und das Screamen/Grolen ist einfach zu krass^^


----------



## DER Lachmann (2. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Neh Death, Doom und Black Metal ist mir doch zu hart^^ Ich will ein bisschen vom text verstehen, und das Screamen/Grolen ist einfach zu krass^^



und wie sieht es mit dem älteren reiter zeug aus? das ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt gut verständlich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> und wie sieht es mit dem älteren reiter zeug aus? das ist jetzt auch nicht unbedingt gut verständlich
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



DOCH *In panik verfall Kopf gegen Tisch hau und mit den Beinen strampeL* *herumkreisch* doch doch doch doch buhuhuhuhuuu ich versteh..erm...hust...fast alles...oder zumindestens ein Wenig!
Aber Sachen wie Vier Reiter stehen bereit sind immernoch verstaendlich^^ Es gibt vielleicht 1 oder 2 oder 3 oder 4  Lieder die ich nicht verstehen kann!


----------



## Spawnferkel (2. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Neh Death, Doom und Black Metal ist mir doch zu hart^^ Ich will ein bisschen vom text verstehen, und das Screamen/Grolen ist einfach zu krass^^



das kann ich zumindest beim doom nicht nachvollziehen. du wirst doch hoffentlich sachen wie black sabbath, pentagram oder witchfinder general noch verstehen. sonst würd ich mir an deiner stelle mal sorgen um mein gehör machen.

ansonsten: einfach mal versuchen, die musik losgelöst vom text zu sehen und die stimme als ein weiteres instrument zu akzeptieren. die musik braucht ein wenig eingewöhnungszeit, aber das wird schon.


----------



## dragon1 (2. Februar 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> das kann ich zumindest beim doom nicht nachvollziehen. du wirst doch hoffentlich sachen wie black sabbath, pentagram oder witchfinder general noch verstehen. sonst würd ich mir an deiner stelle mal sorgen um mein gehör machen.
> 
> ansonsten: einfach mal versuchen, die musik losgelöst vom text zu sehen und die stimme als ein weiteres instrument zu akzeptieren. die musik braucht ein wenig eingewöhnungszeit, aber das wird schon.


Kann ich einfach nicht geniessen^^ Die einzige Band, die ich mag obwohl ich 0 vom Text verstehe ist KAMPFAR ^^


----------



## Kimosabe (4. Februar 2010)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Neh Death, Doom und Black Metal ist mir doch zu hart^^ Ich will ein bisschen vom text verstehen, und das Screamen/Grolen ist einfach zu krass^^



man muss ja nicht direkt zum brutal death metal übergehen...
ich verstehe so ziemlich jeden text, wenn ich wirklich hinhöre.


----------



## Thoor (20. Februar 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_ifhOLz40zw&feature=related




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thorfold (20. Februar 2010)

Death und Melo Death: In Flames, Caliban , Cannibal Corpse
Black : Satyricon , Immortal


----------



## Manni41 (21. Februar 2010)

Death Metal is keine Musik sonder unfug! Das kann jedes Baby... bissl rumschreien ohne bestimmte Tonlage oder sowas...

Ich denk mir mal spontan Lyrics aus... hmmm:


WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAHAAHHAHAHAA RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRR WHROOOOOOOOAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRR MORRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRAAAARRRRRRRRRR 
RAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAGHR ROAAR ROAR ROAR ROOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOAAAAAHHHHHHHGR ROOOOOOAAAAAAAAR WOOOOOOOOOOOOORRAAAAHHHHH GRRRRAAAAAR

Das wird bestimmt ein absoluter Hit!


----------



## DER Lachmann (21. Februar 2010)

Manni41 schrieb:


> Death Metal is keine Musik sonder unfug! Das kann jedes Baby... bissl rumschreien ohne bestimmte Tonlage oder sowas...
> 
> Ich denk mir mal spontan Lyrics aus... hmmm:
> 
> ...




selbst wenn es nur "rumschreien" wäre gäb es immer noch den instrumentalen teil und du willst mir sagen das das keine musik wär?
achja, ich glaube kaum das du auch nur annähernd an dieses "rumschreien" ran kommen würdest. growlen ist nicht einfach.
und ich will mal ein baby sehen das mir sowas vorspielt 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=v2BlxgwzwNE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




KKTHXBYE


----------



## Shaxul (22. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> growlen ist nicht einfach.



Richtig. Der Debauchery Song ist trotzdem maximal "mittelprächtig", und die Vocals sind mal richtig mies.

Hier mal meine Top3 der Death Metal Sänger. Wer auch so trällern kann wie einer der fünf Herren, bekommt ein Bier bezahlt.


Platz 3: John Tardy (Obituary)
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=iR2rs8OEVos

Platz 2: Martin van Drunen (Asphyx, Hail of Bullets, ex-Pestilence)
http://www.last.fm/music/Hail of Bullets/_/Ordered Eastward

Platz 3: Frank Mullen (Suffocation)
http://www.lastfm.de/music/Suffocation/_/Pierced+from+Within


edit: Musik rausgesucht


----------



## Manowar (22. Februar 2010)

Manni41 schrieb:


> Death Metal is keine Musik sonder unfug! Das kann jedes Baby... bissl rumschreien ohne bestimmte Tonlage oder sowas...
> 
> Ich denk mir mal spontan Lyrics aus... hmmm:
> 
> ...



Weil du zu dumm bist, um da irgendwas zu erkennen, musst du nicht auf lustig tun 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich selber bin D-Metal Sänger. Nach 2 Stunden Gesang hab ich in etwa 1500 Kilokalorien weniger und bin ausgelaugt wie sonst was, viel Spaß beim nachmachen.
Achja ne warte..machs lieber nicht. Wenn du die falsche Technik nimmst, zerstörst du dir deine Stimmbänder, wobei..kann ja jedes Baby, also doch viel Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Februar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Richtig. Der Debauchery Song ist trotzdem maximal "mittelprächtig", und die Vocals sind mal richtig mies.



ansichtssache 
ich steh auf dieses death´n´roll,die stimme von thomas find ich genial und natürlich gibt es besseres im death metal bereich aber debauchery ist nunmal meine lieblings death metal band 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und ich glaube kaum das unser kleiner scherzkeks da oben das auch nur ansatzweise nachspielen kann ^^


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Ich selber bin D-Metal Sänger.




WOOOOOOOOOOOOTT???

giev tips

nein ernsthaft wie hast du growln/screamen gelernt?

Hast duds dir selber beigebracht oder hattest du sogar unterricht dafür?


----------



## Manowar (22. Februar 2010)

Naja .. *g*
Ich saß als kleiner Mano bei meinem Cousin (ebenfalls D-Metal Sänger 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und er hörte sich Nile an und da bekam ich Lust drauf.
Bei Six feet under bin ich einfach hängengeblieben, weil Chris Barnes einfach nen Gott ist.
Dann hab ich irgendwann versucht da mit zu singen *g*

Anfangs hab ich mir immer die Stimmbänder gefraggt -> aus Fehlern lernt man.
Aber es musste ja irgendwie gehen, also weiter probiert und irgendwann hatte ich es dann einfach ^^

Großes Problem bei mir war, das ich geraucht habe. Da hast du 1. keine Ausdauer 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 und 2. du bekommst nen super trockenen Hals und wenns richtig fies kommt, bekommst du nen Hustreiz und wenn du dir die Seele ausm Leib hustest, bekommst du vllt noch nen Kotzreiz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Grunde hab ich also immer nur probiert Barnes zu immitieren und das irgendwann mit Erfolg 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich hab aber immer tierisches Pech mit Bands..
War mal in einer, die war technisch total super und war auch mächtig viel Equip vorhanden. Leider waren der Gitarrist und der Bassist Koksköpfe..
Und hier will kein Schwein wirklich DMetal machen, also bleibt mir nur das Singen in der Dusche und auf Partys wenn ich böcke habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2010)

öh kann ich dich mal mit PMs zumüllen was das growln lernen betrifft?


----------



## Manowar (22. Februar 2010)

Du kannst mir immer schreiben Schatzi 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ich wüsste zwar nicht, wie ich dir da helfen könnte, aber ich versuch mein bestes ^^

Bin aber gleich wieder am pumpen, also ne Antwort kommt frühestens am Abend.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2010)

ich muss mir eh erst mal überlegen wie ich frag :O

hrrhrr jetzt bin cih schon bei schatzi >.<

das kann ja eiter werden!


----------



## Shaxul (22. Februar 2010)

DER schrieb:


> ansichtssache
> ich steh auf dieses death´n´roll,die stimme von thomas find ich genial und natürlich gibt es besseres im death metal bereich aber debauchery ist nunmal meine lieblings death metal band
> 
> 
> ...



Ich will dir deine Band ja auch nicht madig machen, über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten.
Wenn dir Death n' Roll gefällt, check' mal die "Wolverine Blues" von Entombed bzw. den gleichnamigen Song.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. Februar 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Ich will dir deine Band ja auch nicht madig machen, über Geschmack lässt sich ja bekanntlich nicht streiten.
> Wenn dir Death n' Roll gefällt, check' mal die "Wolverine Blues" von Entombed bzw. den gleichnamigen Song.



danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


werd ich machen


----------



## pnn (22. Februar 2010)

Kimosabe schrieb:


> gorgoroth sollte man sowieso nicht hören, weil die unglaublich schlecht sind (und overrated ohne ende).
> dann doch lieber mayhem oder burzum.


Was für eine traurige Aussage, wenn ich Mayhem und Gorgoroth live vergleiche, dann ist es halt ein 100 zu 0 Sieg für Gorgoroth. Mayhem hab ich mir das letzte mal vor 2 Jahren aufm Summer Nights gegeben und das einzig gute war die Performance von denen die einfach nur lächerlich war. Bin dann aber trotzdem nach 15 Min im sitzen fast eingepennt, weil die einfach sowas von grauenvoll schlecht und langweilig waren.
Burzum hatte durchaus paar tolle Lieder, aber das Meiste ist für mich halt total überbewertet, genau wie sein neues Album. Das ganze würd ich gern mit dem "Kult" um Moonblood vergleichen, ansich keine schlechte Band aber absolut einem "Kult"-Getue verfallen.

Wer live immer wieder lustig ist, auch durch sinnlose Kommentare, wie z.B. letztes Jahr aufm Norther Lights Festival in Österreich, ist Nargaroth.
Ansonsten kann ich für lustige Abende einen Thrash angehauchten BM von Bluttaufe empfehlen. Oder auch Tsjuder sind immer wieder gut. Ansonsten weiss ich nicht ob hier irgendwelche "Extremen" hier sind die Krater in die NS-Schiene stecken ... nun ja, selbst wenn - geniale Band.
Ansonsten kann ich das Debütalbum von Ov Hell nur empfehlen ...

Edit:
Übrigens wer BM mag, dieses WE in Speyer wieder Nacht der drohenden Schatten ... auch mit richtig guten Bands.


----------



## LordofDemons (22. Februar 2010)

der einzige Black Metal den ich höre ist ne japanische Band :O

Sigh heißen die und die machen echt geile scheiße




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sLbN99MiW3E

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



http://www.metal-hammer.de/Sigh_Interview_Mirai_Kawashima_SCENES_FROM_HELL.html


----------



## Shaxul (22. Februar 2010)

LordofDemons schrieb:


> der einzige Black Metal den ich höre ist ne japanische Band :O
> 
> Sigh heißen die und die machen echt geile scheiße
> 
> ...



Zu viel Keyboard und Gedudel für mich. Nicht dreckig und rotzig genug für meinen BM-Geschmack.


----------



## Covenant of Souls (25. Februar 2010)

Muss diesen Thread mal nutzen, um nochmal Hypocrisy, meine absolute Lieblingsband, zu nennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Jungs waren grad auf Europatournee mit ihrem neuen Album und ein Konzert durfte ich miterleben... erste Sahne!


http://www.youtube.c...h?v=1mYXb4uiaEc

Ansonsten höre ich noch gerne Bloodbath (und jede andere Band in der Dan Swano jemals war), die ich hoffentlich im Sommer auf Festivals sehen werde, Edge of Sanity, Odyssey, Cannibal Corpse, (Opeth!), Gorguts, Deeds of Flesh, Dismember, Nile, Vile, Suffocation, Hate Eternal... und vieles mehr.


----------



## Bodvarr (26. Februar 2010)

Death metal is nicht so meins...
Wenn ich mal Death Metal hör dann The Black dahlia murder oder melo-death: Graveworm

Meine Lieblings Black-Metal band ist Taake. TNBM!


----------



## Shaxul (26. Februar 2010)

Covenant schrieb:


> Muss diesen Thread mal nutzen, um nochmal Hypocrisy, meine absolute Lieblingsband, zu nennen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich hab' die letzte Scheibe immernoch nicht gekauft, hab' aber gehört sie soll klasse sein. Das vorletzte Hypocrisy-Album (Virus) ist so eine meiner Fehlkauf-Scheiben schlechthin.. Auch wenn die wunderbar solide ist, kann ich mit dem Ding nichts anfangen.

Naja live auf jeden Fall top wegen der Atmosphäre und nem absolut perfekten Sänger bzw. technisch unfassbar fitten Instrumentalisten.

edit: Rechtschreibung


----------



## Cârcass (5. März 2010)

Moin zusammen! 
Also ich aute mich dann einfach mal als Norwegian Black Metal! 
So in die Richtung 1349,Satyricon und die ewigen Legenden Immortal...
außerdem noch wohl gerne Darkthrone, Emperor etc also eher in die Richtung Black Metal :-P aber nicht zu Vergessen sind Marduk <3
allerdings zeige ich auch gerne Interesse an Death Metal aber da eher in dem Bereich Old School wie z.B Death, Morbid Angel, Obituary, Malevolent Creation etc ...
aber dazu muss man noch sagen das der Gute Alte Thrash Metal auch hervoragend ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## aisteh (5. März 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=aM95oTf2H0Y

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Gestern entdeckt, das Lied kann einiges, auf der HP gibts einiges an Kram zum runterladen.


----------



## K0l0ss (5. März 2010)

Nun geb ich aber auch mal meinen Senf dazu.

Ich fang gerade erst richtig an mich intensiver mit Death-Metal zu beschäftigen.

Angefangen habe ich schon vor einer Weile mit Sonic Syndicate.

Nun bin ich gerade bei Soilwork, Amon Amarth und vor allem In Flames. Sehr geil.




Kann mir jemand noch gutes Zeugs zum Einstieg empfehlen?


----------



## Spawnferkel (5. März 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Nun geb ich aber auch mal meinen Senf dazu.
> 
> Ich fang gerade erst richtig an mich intensiver mit Death-Metal zu beschäftigen.
> 
> ...




ich nehme an, dass du mit "für den einstieg" weitere melodic death-bands suchst. probiers mal mit arch enemy, dark tranquillity, insomnium, at the gates, hypocrisy, kalmah, opeth, scar symmetry, edge of sanity und wintersun, die dürften dir gefallen, auch wenns mir schon fast weh tut, sowas wie edge of sanity mit dem anderen kram nennen zu müssen.

wenn du auch "richtigen" death metal suchst, hör dir auf jeden fall mal death an, die sind eh so ziemlich das beste was der death metal hervorgebracht hat (wobeis eigentlich eher anders herum ist). des weiteren kann ich dann noch morbid angel, obituary, suffocation, nile, carcass, asphyx, bolt thrower, atheist, cynic, demilich, necrophagist, fleshgod apocalypse, obscura und lykathea aflame empfehlen. hör einfach mal überall rein.


----------



## dragon1 (5. März 2010)

Is ausser mir und Lachi noch n fan von https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a0mT-Huuw84 hier? Meine lieblings  Black Metal Band <3


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. März 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Kann mir jemand noch gutes Zeugs zum Einstieg empfehlen?



wenn du noch was aus dem melodic death metal bereich willst kann ich dir noch the black dahlia murder(früher deathcore jetzt melodic death metal) und northland (viking/melodic death metal) empfehlen

und wenn du normalen death metal willst kann ich dir
torture killer: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kBOz6hhJNQ
unleashed: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ez26AzNc1Kw
facebreaker: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aM-wgFe65Xk
dethklok(!): http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ar_xHy8dX-E
empfehlen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (5. März 2010)

K0l0ss schrieb:


> Ich fang gerade erst richtig an mich intensiver mit Death-Metal zu beschäftigen.
> 
> Angefangen habe ich schon vor einer Weile mit Sonic Syndicate.
> 
> Nun bin ich gerade bei Soilwork, Amon Amarth und vor allem In Flames. Sehr geil.



*schmunzel*

edit: für den Kommentar muss ich mir sicher wieder was anhören, aber ich muss halt immer lachen wenn ich sowas lese. Sicher nicht böse gemeint.


----------



## Spawnferkel (5. März 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> *schmunzel*
> 
> edit: für den Kommentar muss ich mir sicher wieder was anhören, aber ich muss halt immer lachen wenn ich sowas lese. Sicher nicht böse gemeint.



du hast mein vollstes verständnis, ist wirklich ab und an schwer, sich da zusammen zu reißen


----------



## K0l0ss (6. März 2010)

Vielen Dank für die Tipps. Ich werd mal reinhören.

Falls sich das Schmunzeln auf die ganze Genresache bezog:...kein Kommentar...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 2boon4you (6. März 2010)

Black: Minas Morgul

Death: Vader


----------



## Thoor (16. März 2010)

Schon lustig, ich mag kein gegrowle und geschreie aber bei metalcor find ichs ganz nice, z.b. killswitch engage 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (17. März 2010)

Hoecker sie sind raus!

Lebt unser Lachmann eigentlich noch?


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Hoecker sie sind raus!
> 
> Lebt unser Lachmann eigentlich noch?



ja, ich bin hier 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@ lekraan
tzz... hsb ist metalcore :O


----------



## pnn (19. März 2010)

Du scheinst ja Avatare vom Absurd-Fan zu mögen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (19. März 2010)

Oh Gott..bevors mit der Scheisse wieder losgeht..




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-VNFHbBFK4k

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Bewertet lieber den Gesang :>


----------



## Billy Eastwood (19. März 2010)

Ich kenn mich nicht so mit Musikgenres aus mir ist ziemlich egal welchem Genre meine Lieblingsbands angehören aber ich bin mir irgendwie sicher das "Eagles of Death Metal" kein Death Metal ist oder? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=xj3kTdx1QBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



xD


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. März 2010)

pnn schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja Avatare vom Absurd-Fan zu mögen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



jep


----------



## FermiParadoxon (19. März 2010)

Lekraan schrieb:


> http://de.wikipedia....aven_Shall_Burn


Weil Wiki auch voll die verlässliche Quelle ist. Unsere Lehrer haben uns für sowas immer gehauen!

Nein im ernst, diese Genrerumkeilerei ist eigentlich voll doof.


----------



## Manowar (19. März 2010)

Vorallem weil wir das Thema um HSB schon des öfteren hatten.
Es ist jedenfalls kein DM.

Und jetzt hört euch endlich mein scheiss Lied an und gebt nen Kommentar ab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (19. März 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Und jetzt hört euch endlich mein scheiss Lied an und gebt nen Kommentar ab
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



ich finds immernoch genial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


deine stimme is göttlich *-* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (20. März 2010)

Soo
jetzt bin ich dran!!

Black Metal:
Burzum,Mayhem,Darkthrone,Gorgoroth,satyricon,Marduk,dark Funeral,Arallu,arckanum,behemoth,belphegor,Borknagar,Carpathian forest,die alten dimmu borgir sachen(heute ja kein bm mehr aber trotzdem schön),Dissection!!!!,emperor,endstille,grand belials key,enslaved,immortal,impaled nazarene,isengard,sauroN,thurisaz,urgehal,valkyrja,Ov hell,summoning



Höre auch Death metal oder pagan metal aber keine lust die auch noch aufzuschreiben 





Ps:Spart euch eure flames oder was auch immer 

ps²:krieg ist toll


----------



## Thoor (20. März 2010)

Absurd ist der letzte Abschaum der Menschheit, verkackte Fascho Band mehr nicht.... ich hoffe jeder Absurd Fan wird bei lebendigem Leib verbrannt

kkthxbye


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. März 2010)

Thoor schrieb:


> Absurd ist der letzte Abschaum der Menschheit, verkackte Fascho Band mehr nicht.... ich hoffe jeder Absurd Fan wird bei lebendigem Leib verbrannt
> 
> kkthxbye



is gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vanth1 (20. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> is gut
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




wer hört hier denn absurd?

mal davon abgesehen das absurd qualitativ sowieso scheiße ist


----------



## DER Lachmann (20. März 2010)

Vanth schrieb:


> wer hört hier denn absurd?
> 
> mal davon abgesehen das absurd qualitativ sowieso scheiße ist



es ging sich darum das einer auf der letzten seite gesagt hat "[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]Du scheinst ja Avatare vom Absurd-Fan zu mögen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 " und das meinte wohl thoor ^^[/font]
[font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif][/font]


----------



## Thoor (20. März 2010)

Ich wollte damit nur sagen das Absurd kacke ist und den Death und Black Metal zuerstört 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (20. März 2010)

Was hat Absurd denn mit DM zu tun? O_o
Mir ists total schnuppe was Absurd da macht. Dadurch wird nicht gleich jede BM Band zum NSBM? *g*
Und wenn einem die Musik von denen gefällt, soll er sie halt hören.


----------



## DarkSaph (20. März 2010)

> Ich wollte damit nur sagen das Absurd kacke ist und den Death und Black Metal zuerstört
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



In wiefern? Absurd sind scheiße, aber ich wüsste nicht, was die jetzt für einen großartigen, destruktiven Einfluss hätten. Sie sind lediglich ein Vorreiter des NSBM, der aber im Prinzip sowieso Rechtsrock mit BM-Einflüssen ist und mit wirklichem BM nicht viel zu tun hat. 


Wie auch immer ...

Meine Favoriten im Bereich BM sind:
Lunar Aurora
Drautran
Burzum
Ulver
Darkspace

Natürlich höre ich auch einiges an anderen Sachen, aber diese Bands am liebsten.

Im Prinzip bin ich musikalsich aber weit gefächert und begrenze mich nicht auf das Metal Genre.


----------



## pnn (22. März 2010)

Zum Thema Absurd fällt mir eine Gruppe Leute auf einem Festival ein die lustig "Ein Jäger aus Walhall" gesungen haben. Eigentlich ein ganz munter-lustiges Lied. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nunja, gibt ja genug Metalbands die keinen BM machen und trotzdem NS-Ideologie besingen ... who cares.

Zurück zum Topic ... eine Band die ich vor ein paar Seite schonmal angesprochen habe mit einem Youtube-Video hinterlegt ... nein, der Titel hat nichts mit irgendwas NS-mäßigem zu tun, Text hören und verstehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5fQeJYgHvyo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Ich mag sie einfach und live haben sie mir auch gefallen, also passt.


@DER Lachmann 
Das war eh nur eine kleine Stichelei ausgelöst adurch dass ich kurzzeitig unbeschäftigt war. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* @DarkSaph*
Naja, Unwissenheit und so ... leider hat richtiger NSBM (es werden mMn nur viele Bands fälschlicherweise in die Richtung gesteckt) zu viel mit gutem BM zu tun. Es gibt leider NSBM-Bands die sich gut anhören und nicht einmal Texte mit NS-Ideologie sind (sondern halt Standard anti-judeochristlich), jedoch deren Bandmitglieder offen so etwas vertreten(geh z.B. mal auf youtube und hör dir von Leichenzug "Meisterwerk", "Seht das Kreuz" oder "Winterschlacht" an. Für mich klingt das nicht nach RAC mit BM-Einflüssen, sondern vom musikalischen her ganz gut annehmenbar). Bands zu hören die von irgendwelchen Leuten als NSBM eingestuft werden, ich selber es aber nicht so empfinde ... who fuckin cares, hör ich es halt.

So, genug Off-Topic, sonst driftet das sicher wieder in so eine elendige NSBM-Diskussion ab, mit vielen Leuten die sich trotz der Liebe(?) zu ihrer Musik, nie großartig mit dem beschäftigt haben, was bei anderen Leuten Vorurteile gegenüber Black und Pagan Metal schürrt. Und das kommt größtenteils von einem gewissen Sub-Genre.

On-Topic:
Mit Death Metal kann ich nix Anfangen, nur wenn ich stark angetrunken auf einem Festival rumstürze, kann ich es auf Dauer aushalten ... aber nur live. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Geraude weil ich Lust darauf hatte, ein Lied einer weiteren sehr genialen Band, die auch live absolut geil sind.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EFXiFgSqe9c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DER Lachmann (22. März 2010)

pnn schrieb:


> @DER Lachmann
> Das war eh nur eine kleine Stichelei ausgelöst adurch dass ich kurzzeitig unbeschäftigt war.
> 
> 
> ...



na dann ist ja gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


mir geht diese varg "hetze" langsam ziemlich auf die nerven die dazu auch noch völlig unbegründet ist


----------



## Manowar (22. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> die dazu auch noch völlig unbegründet ist




Wie kannst du sowas sagen?! Der Typ ist doch vollkommen .. Spaß 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZIdW-l0w2Ss

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=fz5vCxU2wkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



2 großartige Lieder wie ich finde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


@pnn ,du scheinst da die ein oder andere Band zu kennen (und ich null Schimmer von BM oder Darkmetal hab *g*). Kennst du was vergleichbares zu Bethlehem?


----------



## pnn (22. März 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mir geht diese varg "hetze" langsam ziemlich auf die nerven die dazu auch noch völlig unbegründet ist


Ist ja eigentlich keine Hetze gegen Varg, ob es nun unbegründet ist oder nicht kann man sich streiten. Hab aber auf jeden Fall schon auf einigen Festivals Spass mit ihm gehabt und deswegen sind mir auch diese ganzen Anschuldigungen total egal. 

@Manowår 

Puuh ... Das ist halt mMn ein ziemlicher Stil-Mi. Jedoch ist mir beim hören gleich eine Band in den Sinn gekommen ... Rotting Christ. Zumindestens erinnert es mich teilweise im Hinterkopf an das ein oder andere Lied von denen, ist aber auch schon ewig her dass ich da mal was wieder von gehört habe. 
Was mir gerade noch eingefallen ist, vlt Ajattara, das geht auch eher so in die Darkmetal-Richtung: http://www.youtube.c...h?v=UBl2SnfSTvM
Vlt noch Mourning Dawn ( http://www.youtube.c...h?v=j-6dJEgmK8Y ), Nachtblut oder Eisregen ... wobei die letzten 2 ja meines Wissens reine Dark Metal Bands sind.
Ich glaub du solltest da eher auf jemandem in dem Thread der hoffen der sich eher so in die Richtung interessiert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Bei mir muss es reiner Black Metal oder guter Pagan Metal sein. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mal hier ein paar tolle Bands, mir war gerade mal so danach und damit auch mal ein bisschen deutscher BM vertreten ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sehr tolles Album, wobei mir das alte besser gefiel, von dem ist aber leider nix mehr auf youtube




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f1f8feqct90

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=45GylFvUxnQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1IWjPwO-xrc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



sehr genial, weil irgendwie auch thrashig




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tK1KIPc8RKU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



so ... jetzt reicht es aber, könnt den ganz Abend so weitermachen, man muss nicht unbedingt immer nach Norwegen schweifen um guten BM zu finden, im deutschen Underground gibt es noch sehr viele geniale Bands. Und wenn man der Musik zuliebe kurzzeitig seine Frankreichfeindseeligkeit abstellen kann, finden sich da auch genugend Schätze. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (23. März 2010)

Haha..den Sänger von Nachtblut, hatte ich mal bei nem Bier gesprochen. Einer der dümmsten Menschen, die ich je getroffen hab 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das andere werde ich mir morgen mal anhören, danke schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eisregen hattest du mit aufgezählt..da seh ich leider garkeine Ähnlichkeit. Und die zum Darkmetal zu stecken ist nen bissl sehr schwierig. Ich höre Eisregen rauf und runter und hab nichtmal im geringsten nen Schimmer, wo ich die hinpacken sollte. Eisregen ist einfach Eisregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und aufhören brauchst du definitiv nicht.
URLs wären halt schon schöner, als das "fertige" Video, aber sonst..mach gern weiter. So lernt man neues kennen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (23. März 2010)

Wie gesagt, ist nicht so meine Richtung 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Eisregen hab ich früher auch ganz gern mal gehört bis inkl Farbenfinsternis.
Das letzte was ich von Eisregen ein wenig gehört habe war auf Blutbahnen und das war für mich naja, eher leichter im Dark Metal einzuordnen als sonst irgendwas. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aber wie du schon sagtest, Eisregen kann man da eh irgendwo schwer einordnen, muss man ja auch nicht unbedingt ... Nur schade, eine Band die sich im Laufe der Zeit
für meinen Geschmack leider eher zurückentwickelt haben (Krebskolonie hat letztes Jahr live trotzdem noch gerockt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Mal so als Tipp, wenn ihr auf einem Festival seid auf dem Andras spielt, geht mal vor wenn sie ihre Version von Grave Diggers Heavy Metal Breakdown spielen ... das geht immer gut ab. Leider gibts im Netz davon nur eine schlechte Version: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8d1gHF5qlU0 . Wobei ich die alten Sachen von Andras sehr viel lieber höre, selbst für Pagan sind mir da einige etwas zu arg melodisch.

Mal noch paar für mich gute Bands ...
Dies Ater, einfach nur eine geniale Band
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKlvdazxH-I

Amok Vedar, iiiihhh ... BM mit Keyboard, na manchmal geht es schon! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0OGwgx9MK9A

Grabnebelfürsten, glaub nach "Die Toten kehren wieder mit dem Wind", der 2. dümmste Bandname den ich kenne ... die Musik jedoch ist genial
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NXbG2G7ke-M

DNS, mal was bekanntes mit die schönste weibliche Stimme im Metal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ywbSXt7UJg8

Und zum Abschluss ein Stilbruch, Lied von der Demo von Kumpels (diese Musik eignet sich überdurchschnittlich gut zum Trinken!)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Qyz19cB4jcU


----------



## ScHaDoWeYe (23. März 2010)

"NSBM bleibt draußen!"

So ein Rotz! Dabei sind das die einzigen Blackmetaler die mir gefallen -.-

Sonst hör ich mir das Schwarze ja nicht an. Eisregen ist ja Dark-Metal.


----------



## Manowar (23. März 2010)

So much fail..


@pnn
Sie haben sich verändert, das ist definitiv richtig. Zum Teil aber zum positiven und zum anderen (wer hätts gedacht?) ins negative.
Es ist einfach anders gut geworden (die Wundwasser als Beispiel dafür /grandioses Album).
Mit der neuen Scheibe sind sie aber wieder ein Schritt in die Vergangenheit gegangen (Eisenkreuzkrieger)

Ich werd dann mal anfangen die ganze Musik da von dir zu hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## pnn (23. März 2010)

ScHaDoWeYe schrieb:


> So ein Rotz! Dabei sind das die einzigen Blackmetaler die mir gefallen -.-


Achtung, jemand mit geheimen musikalischen Hintergrundwissen! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@Manowår

Ja stimmt, auf der Wundwasser waren ein paar Lieder die ganz gut waren. Hab mich vlt da erst falsch ausgedrückt, angehört hab ich sie mir natürlich schon ein paar mal (sonst kann man sich ja eh keine Meinung drüber bilden), aber gekauft hab ich sie mir nie. Ich glaube Blutgeil war das Lied darauf was mir ganz gut gefallen hatte. 
Und Eisenkreuzkrieger ist doch schon etwas älter oder (zumindestens laufen schon ziemlich lange Leute mit den T-Shirts rum)? Das war doch auf Blutbahnen, dachte ich ... danach kam ja noch Knochenkult und bald soll ja auch wieder ein neues rauskommen, wenn ich recht informiert bin.

Dann viel Spass beim hören 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manowar (23. März 2010)

Am 30.04. kommt dann "Schlangensonne" - freu ich mich schon sehr drauf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und ja, du hast recht, vertue mich gern mal mit den beiden Alben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Band von deinem Kumpel hört sich definitiv gut an. Jedoch ist dieser Humpa Kram nichts für mich *g* 

Edit
Ein Lied von dem kommendem Album. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=agx_3tMHGxs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Edit2
Hab mich gerade mal noch ein wenig über das Album informiert. 
Wird wohl nen recht "lustiges" Ding werden. Die CD wollen sie als A5 "Buch" verscheuern.
Und das folgende Album wird Rostrot heissen :>


----------



## Spawnferkel (23. März 2010)

so, ich mach mal nen eintrag für sachen, die ich in letzter zeit noch gefunden hab:

Black:

Drudkh
Darkspace
Death:

The Dead
Cosmic Atrophy
Excoriate
Doom (wurde ja verlangt, also wirds auch aktualisiert):

Hour of 13
The Wandering Midged
The Wizar'd
Bong


----------



## Kimosabe (25. März 2010)

neue eisregen platte? ist wohl eine der uninteressanteren releases in nächster zeit. (vorallem da die knochenkult sehr enttäuschend war... lediglich stahlschwarzschwanger war in ordnung)
alleine shining's "VII - Född Förlorare" und negura bunget's "Virstele pamintului" stellt die platte in den schatten.


kommt sonst noch irgendwas interessantes raus?


----------



## pnn (25. März 2010)

- Ich bin mal auf das neue Heidevolk-Album gespannt, eine sehr geniale Liveband ... und mit viel Bier einfach legendär. Mal schauen wie das neue ALbum live rüberkommt.
- 1349 bringt nächsten Monat 'ne neue Scheibe raus
- Negator schmeisst nach 5 Jahren im Mai wieder was auf den Markt
- Keep of Kalessin bringt im Mai was Neues
- im Juni soll neues Watain-Album kommen
- Helrunar, Krieg und Den Saakaldte wollendieses Jahr noch was rausbringen
das sind so die von den bekannten Bands die mir auf Anhieb eingefallen sind


----------



## DarkSaph (25. März 2010)

> Naja, Unwissenheit und so ... leider hat richtiger NSBM (es werden mMn nur viele Bands fälschlicherweise in die Richtung gesteckt) zu viel mit gutem BM zu tun. Es gibt leider NSBM-Bands die sich gut anhören und nicht einmal Texte mit NS-Ideologie sind (sondern halt Standard anti-judeochristlich), jedoch deren Bandmitglieder offen so etwas vertreten(geh z.B. mal auf youtube und hör dir von Leichenzug "Meisterwerk", "Seht das Kreuz" oder "Winterschlacht" an. Für mich klingt das nicht nach RAC mit BM-Einflüssen, sondern vom musikalischen her ganz gut annehmenbar). Bands zu hören die von irgendwelchen Leuten als NSBM eingestuft werden, ich selber es aber nicht so empfinde ... who fuckin cares, hör ich es halt.



Nun ja, in diese Kategorie würde ja auch Burzum fallen, was für mich eine der besten Bands ist. Natürlich gibt es BM-Bands mit NS Ideologie, diese bilden aber ehr die Ausnahme. Ich habe bei meiner Aussage ehr an die klassischen NSBM-Bands ala Absurd, Kristallnacht, Totenburg etc. gedacht. Die politische Einstellung der Bandmember ist mir ziemlich egal, solange sie sich nicht in den Texten niederschlägt. Im Bezug auf NSBM kann ich auch sagen, dass BM nicht nur ein bestimmter Musikstil ist, sondern auch mit bestimmten Thematiken verknüpft ist: Individualität und Nihilismus (und die damit einhergehende Ablehnung der Kirche)! Beide Thematiken, vor allem die erste wiederspricht der NS Ideologie, die eine Einteilung in Völker und Rassen und somit den Verlust des Individuums propagiert. Von daher würde ich behaupten, dass das meiste an NSBM auch nicht dem Geiste des Black Metal entspricht, genauso wie christlicher Black Metal dies nicht tut.

Naja, wie auch immer ... 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ui9CRCqZF5Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JwbcwpkSbWc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Ajct4wJVvz4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XBlOekefePM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Beim letzten ist besonders die Stelle ab 4:40 Sehr schön.


----------



## s0re (31. März 2010)

Sorry, wenn ich gerade so reinplatze mit ner relativ simplen Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen Black und Death Metal?

Ich hör einfach Interpreten weil sie mir gefallen und nicht so Genreweise^^ Also so Amon Amarth, Nightwish, Children of Bodom <-- Halt einfach so die "berühmteren".^^


----------



## Bloodletting (1. April 2010)

s0re schrieb:


> Sorry, wenn ich gerade so reinplatze mit ner relativ simplen Frage, was ist der Unterschied zwischen Black und Death Metal?
> Ich hör einfach Interpreten weil sie mir gefallen und nicht so Genreweise^^ Also so Amon Amarth, Nightwish, Children of Bodom <-- Halt einfach so die "berühmteren".^^



Black Metal:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eAmMcBQavKE[/youtube]

Death Metal:

[youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=fTpQOZcNASw[/youtube]

Ich hoffe, Du erkennst den Unterschied, sonst müssen wir dich verbrennen.^^

Und was das "Genrehören" angeht ... Einteilungen finden eher statt, um schneller Bands zu finden, die einem gefallen.
Dass dadurch natürlich noch Genre-Wars entstehen, ist ein Nebengeschmack, den es kostenlos dazu gibt.


----------



## Manowar (1. April 2010)

Ich weiß nicht so Recht, ob man da gerade Dimmu zeigen sollte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hierbei wird der Unterschied klarer 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zFoVUAECi_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## DarkSaph (1. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Black Metal:
> 
> [youtube]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=eAmMcBQavKE[/youtube]
> 
> ...



Dimmu Borgir ist kein gutes Beispiel.

Das ist Black Metal:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=f77I4MV7FcQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=0xWTxjJXF0c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bloodletting (1. April 2010)

Und wieso sollte DB jetzt kein gutes Beispiel sein? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DarkSaph (1. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Und wieso sollte DB jetzt kein gutes Beispiel sein?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Weil Dimmu Borgir sich, zumindest was den Stil angeht, vom Black Metal entfernt und einen sehr eigenen Sound entwickelt haben. Die ganze Kommerzdiskussion lass ich mal außen vor, aber das was Dimmu jetzt spielt hat klanglich nicht mehr viel mit klassischen Black Metal zu tun. Die ersten Alben von Dimmu sind aber sehr fein! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (1. April 2010)

DarkSaph schrieb:


> Weil Dimmu Borgir sich, zumindest was den Stil angeht, vom Black Metal entfernt und einen sehr eigenen Sound entwickelt haben. Die ganze Kommerzdiskussion lass ich mal außen vor, aber das was Dimmu jetzt spielt hat klanglich nicht mehr viel mit klassischen Black Metal zu tun. Die ersten Alben von Dimmu sind aber sehr fein!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



KK, ich werf dann mal, so fies und weltzerstörerisch ich bin, folgendes Genre in den Raum:

Nu Black Metal. =D

Wenn das die ganzen Nu Metal-Hater und Trve-Spastis Lesen, ui ui ui. Massaker. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Aber wie dem auch sei, ich find das neue DB-Album spitze.
Schön düster, harmonisch, geniale Texte - passt.


----------



## Rhokan (2. April 2010)

Grade was über Ayat gelesen.... Black Metal aus dem Libanon... interesssant





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Lhi1Eg2zKJQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Manowar (6. April 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Aber wie dem auch sei, ich find das neue DB-Album spitze.
> Schön düster, harmonisch, geniale Texte - passt.




Es hat ja auch keiner gesagt, dass Dimmu schlecht wäre 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Passt halt einfach nicht wirklich zum BM - vielleicht die For all tid
Ich persönlich find die Enthrone Darkness am besten von ihm.


Mal noch ein wenig Werbung für meinen Cousin :>
http://www.myspace.com/invokationdeath
Die Aufnahmen auf der Seite sind leider nicht so schön. Hab aber Gestern das Album von denen gehört und war überrascht..der könnte bald echt Cash damit machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


(Hab das Album aber natürlich auf seiner Anlage liegen lassen*g*, sonst hätte ich mal was auf Youtube geladen)


----------



## LameXplosion (28. April 2010)

Argh, ich kann das ja überhaupt nicht einteilen, zu welche Art Metal, was gehört.

Ich hör aber:
Nile
Ensiferum
Ex Deo
Eluveitie
Manowar
Hatebreed
Nightwish
Amon Amarth
Die Apokalyptischen Reiter

Und noch ein paar andere Sachen. Vllt. kann mir ja jemand helfen, und mir verraten, welche Art Metal diese Bands genau machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (28. April 2010)

LameXplosion schrieb:


> Argh, ich kann das ja überhaupt nicht einteilen, zu welche Art Metal, was gehört.
> 
> Ich hör aber:
> Nile
> ...


----------



## LameXplosion (28. April 2010)

Oki, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ralevor (29. April 2010)

Hm, Eluveite und Ensiferum sind mal klar Pagan Metal; Amon Amarth Melodic Death Metal (auch wenn die Texte doch irgendwie an Pagan anlehnen...).

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Insomnium sowie In Flames, Arch Enemy hat auch was an sich.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. April 2010)

Ralevor schrieb:


> Hm, Eluveite und Ensiferum sind mal klar Pagan Metal; Amon Amarth Melodic Death Metal (auch wenn die Texte doch irgendwie an Pagan anlehnen...).
> 
> Ich persönlich bevorzuge Insomnium sowie In Flames, Arch Enemy hat auch was an sich.



eluveitie: melodic death/folk meal
ensiferum: folk/viking metal

:>


----------



## Ralevor (29. April 2010)

Naja, fast korrekt gehabt....
Mein Gott, wie krieg ich es immer wieder hin, Pagan und Folk für ein und das selbe zu halten??! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. April 2010)

Ralevor schrieb:


> Naja, fast korrekt gehabt....
> Mein Gott, wie krieg ich es immer wieder hin, Pagan und Folk für ein und das selbe zu halten??!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




mal davon abgesehen das pagan nicht mal ein richtiges genre ist ;>


----------



## Spawnferkel (29. April 2010)

DER schrieb:


> mal davon abgesehen das pagan nicht mal ein richtiges genre ist ;>



da drängt sich einem dann die frage auf, was viking metal etwas weiter oben zu suchen hatte. das ist genauso wenig ein genre wie pagan metal, pirate metal oder unterhosenwichtel metal. wenn man schon wert auf genaue genreeinteilungen legt, sollte man das strikt durchziehen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (29. April 2010)

Spawnferkel schrieb:


> da drängt sich einem dann die frage auf, was viking metal etwas weiter oben zu suchen hatte. das ist genauso wenig ein genre wie pagan metal, pirate metal oder unterhosenwichtel metal. wenn man schon wert auf genaue genreeinteilungen legt, sollte man das strikt durchziehen.



viking metal kann man meiner meinung nach noch genauer definieren als pagan/pirate/whatever metal .. 
aber im grunde genommen ist es auch kein richtiges eigenes genre, da hast du recht


----------



## Sebeey (1. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> EDIT2:
> Gut, Melodic Death Metal ist auch erlaubt ^^



Gut ^^


Ich hör zwar weniger Death Metal.. aber hin und wieder schon . 
Und Melodic Death Metal is cool .. 
IN FLAMES WE TRUST ! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## LameXplosion (1. Mai 2010)

Wie definiert sich eigentlich Pagan Metal?


----------



## Spawnferkel (2. Mai 2010)

wenn mans genau nimmt, gar nicht. ist kein echtes genre, sondern nur ein zusatz, den manche vor ihre lieblingsbands setzen, damits toller klingt.


----------



## Ralevor (4. Mai 2010)

Sebeey schrieb:


> Und Melodic Death Metal is cool ..
> IN FLAMES WE TRUST !
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Melodic Death Metal 4 ever!
In Flames war schon immer unvergleichlich, obwohl ich sie früher besser fand. Schade eigentlich, dass Jesper jetzt auch weg is.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mitterweile ist Insomnium mein Favorit.


----------



## Spawnferkel (5. Mai 2010)

Ralevor schrieb:


> Mitterweile ist Insomnium mein Favorit.



da fand ich das letzte album doch sehr enttäuschend, insgesamt aber eine der deutlich besseren melodic death gruppen.


----------



## 2boon4you (5. Mai 2010)

LameXplosion schrieb:


> Wie definiert sich eigentlich Pagan Metal?



Durch heidnische Lyrics.


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Mai 2010)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Durch heidnische Lyrics.



aber das reicht nicht aus um daraus ein eigenes genre zu machen :O
pagan/viking/pirate/troll metal und was es nicht noch alles gibt ist einfach nur irgendwas halbes was man seeeehr ungenau definieren kann, troll und pirate metal eigentlich gar nicht, und somit nicht als genre ansehen kann, meiner meinung nach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Teal (5. Mai 2010)

Hachja... Die liebe Kategorisierung im Metal-Genre. Ich liebe es...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mir sträuben sich bei manchen Genre-Einteilungen echt sämtliche Haare zu Berge. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Amon Amarth ist jedoch ganz sicher *KEIN* _Melodic_ Death Metal...  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zumindest nicht im klassichen Sinne. Dafür fehlt einfach der Heavy-Einfluss, wie man ihn von Bands wie Iron Maiden her kennt, der die Riffs bei Melo-Death ausmacht...


----------



## DER Lachmann (5. Mai 2010)

Teal schrieb:


> Hachja... Die liebe Kategorisierung im Metal-Genre. Ich liebe es...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Brutal Melodic Viking Death!!!11!1!drölf


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (14. Mai 2010)

Dann möchte ich noch eine Band vorstellen:
Dismember
Dismember ist eine schwedische Death Metal Band, die es auch schon ei nbisschen länger gibt. :O




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OBZ2uAMzIdQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Hört einfach selbst.


----------



## 2boon4you (28. Mai 2010)

DER schrieb:


> aber das reicht nicht aus um daraus ein eigenes genre zu machen :O
> pagan/viking/pirate/troll metal und was es nicht noch alles gibt ist einfach nur irgendwas halbes was man seeeehr ungenau definieren kann, troll und pirate metal eigentlich gar nicht, und somit nicht als genre ansehen kann, meiner meinung nach
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Warum nicht?

Jede Band kann doch für sich selber entscheiden welches Genre sie spielen & da fast jede Band einen andren Stil hat gibts auch viele Genres.
Ob du sie jetzt an erkennst als eigenständiges Genre wird ihnen wohl recht egal sein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Spawnferkel (28. Mai 2010)

2boon4you schrieb:


> Warum nicht?
> 
> Jede Band kann doch für sich selber entscheiden welches Genre sie spielen & da fast jede Band einen andren Stil hat gibts auch viele Genres.
> Ob du sie jetzt an erkennst als eigenständiges Genre wird ihnen wohl recht egal sein
> ...



genres liegen aber nicht davon ab, welches lustige präfix sich die band für ihr neues album grad ausgedacht hat, sondern dienen in erster linie dazu, musik in sparten einzuordnen, um sie besser vergleichen und um sich darüber unterhalten zu können. wenn dich jetzt wer fragt, was du hörst, und du sagst "death metal", dann wird der wohl sagen "cool mag ich auch, welche bands denn so?" oder "ne, nicht so mein fall". was er nicht sagen wird, ist "ich find aber real trve grim frostbitten pagan death metal viel doller als nur death metal, weil die und die band hat n album gemacht das da reinfällt und das mag ich".


----------



## Shaxul (16. August 2010)

Fotot ist (leider nicht von mir) Samstag Abend auf dem Party.San Open Air geschossen worden.
Ich wollt's mal posten, weil sich da bestimmt wer drüber freut:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



edit: Ist übrigens George Fisher, der "Vokalist" von Cannibal Corpse. Da sind ja hier im Forum auch ein paar Fans unterwegs..


----------



## Manowar (16. August 2010)

Fisher hat Fans? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Seit Barnes von CC gegangen ist, wars nur noch ne 0815 Band :/


----------



## DER Lachmann (16. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Fisher hat Fans?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



<- 

ich war mal ein riesiger cc fan aber seitdem ich mehr und mehr death metal höre hab ich irgendwie einsehen müssen das cc doch nur eine mittelmäßige und viel zu überbewerte band ist :/


----------



## Shaxul (17. August 2010)

Manowår schrieb:


> Fisher hat Fans?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Hm, 08/15 find' ich jetzt nen bisschen übertrieben. Auch nach "The Bleeding" kamen noch gute Songs hier und da, auch wenn man den Weggang von Chris Barnes natürlich gemerkt hat. Und live kann der Fisher halt schon was, muss man anerkennen!





DER schrieb:


> <-
> 
> ich war mal ein riesiger cc fan aber seitdem ich mehr und mehr death metal höre hab ich irgendwie einsehen müssen das cc doch nur eine mittelmäßige und viel zu überbewerte band ist :/



Oh mann, und das von dir du alten Poser 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


CC ist sicher nicht mehr die Band, die sie Anfang/Mitte der 90er war - aber deshalb noch lange keine schlechte Band. Also ich mag auch die neuen Sachen, die "Kill" war echt cool. Und live sind sie, wie bereits gesagt, echt ne Macht - vor allem seit sie einen gewissen Song wieder spielen dürfen.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Oh mann, und das von dir du alten Poser
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



:< 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ich sag ja nicht das sie schlecht sind, aber sie sind maßlos überbewertet :/ 
bei the wretched spawn und kill waren wirklich viele gute lieder bei aber sie waren halt nur gut und nicht überwältigend, mit außnahme von decency defied, und bei evisceration plague war nur priests of sodom wirklich überzeugend .. der rest hat mich nicht umgehauen und klang ziemlich langweilig .. live hab ich sie halt leider noch nicht gesehen aber was ich gehört hab soll schon verdammt geil gewesen sein


----------



## Manowar (17. August 2010)

Ich hab bei mir noch die Gallery of Suicide und die Gore Obsessed und naja..toll sind die nicht *g*

Uns war das Bier aufm Camp zu warm, also sind wir nach vorne gelatscht, um kaltes trinken zu können und so hab ich durch zufall CC gehört.
Musikalisch/Technisch nicht schlecht, aber ich fand die Stimme vom Fisher echt schlecht und der Kommentar kam nicht nur von mir 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Das CC nicht das non plus Ultra war, sollte eigentlich auch relativ klar sein. Aber sie waren einfach einer der ersten DMetal Bands, die den Durchbruch geschafft haben.
Wir haben jetzt einfach viel mehr Auswahl 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Shaxul (17. August 2010)

Was sind denn dann derzeit so die Top Death Metal Bands?


----------



## diabolo1234504 (17. August 2010)

Also was Black Metal angeht ist Burzum echt episch, schon alleine deswegen weil die so viele Kirchen abgefackelt haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O1eHbMla9fA&playnext=1&videos=jenTqXq5L5U


Was Death Metal angeht find ich The Black Dahlia Murder ziemlich geil, hab die letztens live gesehen und immernoch Nackenschmerzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Origin ist aber auch nicht schlecht.


----------



## Shaxul (17. August 2010)

diabolo1234504 schrieb:


> Also was Black Metal angeht ist Burzum echt episch, schon alleine deswegen weil die so viele Kirchen abgefackelt haben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Absolut, das ist natürlich ne ganz großartige Aktion gewesen -.-


----------



## Manowar (17. August 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Was sind denn dann derzeit so die Top Death Metal Bands?



Für mich oder "Chartmäßig" ?

Für mich wären es:
SFU. Weils mMn nen einmaliger Sound ist und sie im DM quasi nen eigenenes Genre haben. Dazu noch die Stimme von Barnes = <3 
Bolzenwerfer. Einfach immer episch.
Geheimtipp: Unconsecrated -> spanischer oldschool DM auf hohem Niveau
Death. Weil eben Death. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (17. August 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Was sind denn dann derzeit so die Top Death Metal Bands?



für mich persönlich sind das bloodbath,torture killer,cannabis corpse,(dethklok)*,krisiun(deren drummer ist das krasseste was ich je im metal genre gesehen habe) und vader obwohl die death/thrash machen aber ich zähle die jetzt einfach mal dazu :x

*= in klammern weil ich mir da nicht sicher bin ob es noch death metal ist oder eher melodic death metal aber das passt dann auch nicht so


----------



## Ihateyou (17. August 2010)

Wenn man schon Death nennt, kann man doch auch direkt noch Autopsy nennen. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Alkopopsteuer (17. August 2010)

Deicide und Dismember sollte man sich auch nicht entgehen lassen...

The Stench of Redemption und Like an Everflowing Stream sind einfach eines der besten DM Alben...


----------



## Shaxul (17. August 2010)

Ah 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 jetzt kommen langsam mal paar Bands hier. Autopsy habe ich übrigens am Freitag live gesehen, ich glaub' nicht dass ich jemals ne bessere Death Metal Show sehen werde..


----------



## aisteh (19. August 2010)

Asphyx und Hail Of Bullets sind auch Mörderlivebands. Asphyx spielen am 4.9 umsonst in Dortmund Doofmund, Hail of Bullets am 6.11 im Turock in Essen. 

Torture Division und Entrails sind auch ganz interessant, wenn man Schwedentod mag.


----------



## DER Lachmann (27. August 2010)

kann mir jemand ein paar gute black/thrash bands empfehlen die so in richtung von skeletonwitch gehen? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Excellion (23. September 2010)

Hey Leute! 

Ich selbst spiele in einer Death Metal Band und wir bringen bald unser Debutalbum raus.
Ich selber singe dort und spiele Gitarre.

Schaut mal rein, wenn es interesse weckt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

www.myspace.com/legionofgomorra


P.S. Über objektives Feedback würde ich mich übrigens sehr freuen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Liebe Grüße, Ex


----------



## Excellion (23. September 2010)

-.- Internet spinnt


----------



## Manowar (24. September 2010)

Nicht schlecht Herr Specht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Vielleicht sieht man sich dann in der Helvete, wenn ich dann nichts besseres zu tun hab :>


----------



## Breakyou (24. September 2010)

Excellion schrieb:


> Hey Leute!
> 
> Ich selbst spiele in einer Death Metal Band und wir bringen bald unser Debutalbum raus.
> Ich selber singe dort und spiele Gitarre.
> ...



zwar nicht meine Musik aber trotzdem gefällts mir gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2010)

ich hab mir grad von bolt thrower "in battle there is no law" angehört und mir gefällts ziemlich gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 also,meine frage, welches ist das beste bolt thrower album in das man auf jedenfall mal reinhören sollte?


----------



## Manowar (24. September 2010)

Ähm ja..quasi alle 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber meine meistgespielten sind (sortiert nach Klicks):
1...for Victory
2.Honour Valour Pride
3.the IVth Crusade
4.Realm of Chaos
5.Mercenary
6.In Battle there is no law
7.War Master
8.Who dares wins
9.Those once Loyal

*hüstel*.. besorg dir alle. Und das ist mein voller ernst, weil wirklich jede Scheibe gut ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Edit:
Du hast so ebend meinen Abend geplant. Das gibt ne Bolzenwerfer Nacht!


----------



## DER Lachmann (24. September 2010)

danke manowar 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ich glaub dann werd ich jetzt erstmal bei ...for victory reinhören und dann mal bei dem rest auch reinhören :>


----------



## Shaxul (26. September 2010)

@Bolt-Thrower-Frage: Für mich sind die "Mercenary", "Those once Loyal" und "The IVth Crusade" die besten Scheiben.

@Thread: 

Black Breath http://www.myspace.com/blackbreath
Death n' Roll / Schwedischer Death Metal aus Seattle. Tritt Arsch ohne Ende. Unbedingt mal abchecken!

Death Breath http://www.myspace.com/deathbreathdeathmetal
Mit Nicke Andersson (ex-Entombed) und Scott Carlson (Repulsion). Ganz alte Schule.


----------



## Bloodletting (26. September 2010)

Shaxul schrieb:


> Death Breath http://www.myspace.c...reathdeathmetal
> Mit Nicke Andersson (ex-Entombed) und Scott Carlson (Repulsion). Ganz alte Schule.



Ich hab mich grad verliebt! 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wo bekomm ich die her? =O


----------



## Shaxul (26. September 2010)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Ich hab mich grad verliebt!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Das Album hat's bei Amazon für nen Zehner, die EP für 11,-
Beides uneingeschränkt zu empfehlen.

edit: Komischerweise freut sich immer jemand total, wenn ich eine der beiden Bands weiterempfehle bzw. mal wem die CDs leihe. Scheint schon was dran zu sein an der Musik 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seyton (15. Oktober 2010)

So hier mal alphabetisch was ich so an Death/Black hör. 
_Arch Enemy_, At The Gates, Bloodwork,_ Bolt Thrower_, _Cannibal_ _Corpse_, _Children of Bodom_, Chthonic, Daath, _Dark Tranquillity_, Death, Dying Fetus, Forgotten Tomb, _In Flames_, _Insomnium_, Kalmah, Legion of the Damned,_ Napalm Death_, Norther,_ Obituary_, _Sepultura_, Six Feet Under, Skyfire, Soilwork.
Und Deathcore noch _The Black Dahlia Murder_, Job for A Cowboy, I Declare War.

Die in kursiv hab ich schon live gesehen


----------



## Ihateyou (18. Oktober 2010)

Seyton schrieb:


> So hier mal alphabetisch was ich so an Death/Black hör.
> _Arch Enemy_, At The Gates, Bloodwork,_ Bolt Thrower_, _Cannibal_ _Corpse_, _Children of Bodom_, Chthonic, Daath, _Dark Tranquillity_, Death, Dying Fetus, Forgotten Tomb, _In Flames_, _Insomnium_, Kalmah, Legion of the Damned,_ Napalm Death_, Norther,_ Obituary_, _Sepultura_, Six Feet Under, Skyfire, Soilwork.
> Und Deathcore noch _The Black Dahlia Murder_, Job for A Cowboy, I Declare War.
> 
> Die in kursiv hab ich schon live gesehen



Wie waren Bolt Thrower live so?


----------

